# What results should I expect by now?



## daeldred (Jul 23, 2009)

Hey everybody,

 I have my tumbler up and running and have spun a bottle for 2 days now. I am using glass beads with with 500 grit Aluminum Oxide. My test bottle is a Hutch in somewhat rough condition. I feel real good about my mixtures and the amount of glass I am using, although I could be wrong. The thing is, I am not familiar with what the bottle is suppose to look like at this point. The bottle is real clean and smooth, but still has a lot of the deeper scratches in it. I didn't expect them to polish out with the grit I was using matched with glass beads. I don't know if the haze it has is from the original condition of the bottle or the result of the past two days of tumbling. Any help with this would be great. Also, can you compensate for the lack of weight in the glass beeds with a rougher grit without negative results? I'm trying to avoid buying copper; it's too cost prohibitive!

 Thanks Y'all,


----------



## bottlediger (Jul 24, 2009)

Daeldred, straight glass beads is not preferable but can be done I guess. Ive used 50% glass beads and 50% copper at one time just to try it out and it worked much better than 100% glass beads. you are going to have to tumble much longer than 2 days, try 7 on fast. I am not sure but 500 gritt alum polish seems pretty corse, that also might be a problem

 Digger Ry


----------



## daeldred (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Ry,

 I'm trying to polish without copper, because I can't find a source for bulk copper in my area and it is very expensive. I refuse to buy it online, because, on top of the cost of copper, the shipping would just double the already high costs. I'll try speeding up my machine and leaving it for more time. I'm waiting to make my new stopples so I can run more than one canister. That why I can have a faster process of elimination, plus the cost savings of running two canisters.


----------

